# Midlands Reptiles Venom Forum



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi all

I have just finished the first part of my forum, the forum is very new and I have not advertised it as of yet, my reason for opening it is not to take members from any other forums but to raise awareness of snake bite in Papua New Guinea, I have no forums attached to the site to discuss the problems in PNG at the moment but within the next few weeks there will be.

I do have some information on my web site that Mark O’ Shea has written; I will be raising money this year for the PNG snake bite project, more information will follow in the near future.

For now please take a look and sign to be a member.

There are 2 other Admin/Mods – Brian Petrie (aka Tigersnake) and Tom Charlton (aka Azemiops)

Midlandsreptiles.forumotions.com

Cheers

Dave


----------

